# Must be Flatbed Season



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

I bought this hunk of ***** last summer because it was cheap and had a nice 8' ultra mount on it. Well I did about 90% of the mechanicals on it last fall and over the winter and haven't done much since. I rebuild the front end with all new ball joints and u joints, new alternator, battery, starter, transfer case shift linkage thingy, and the typical tune up stuff. I know the truck is not worth a dam because it is pretty whooped and rotted and if I wanted something to fix up nice I would have started with something way better, but I own this POS so oh well.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

So, there it sat until that fateful day I stumble across this on Craig's list. Now I have a project. The plan is lots of sandblasting, lots of this POR15 stuff, new fenders, maybe doors, 86 the back tank and a new plastic front tank, and way too much more then I can list. I am thinking painting the frame and flatbed silver and the cab blue. That blue that Ford put on the Super Duties a few years back it was nice and bright not dark. This is more of a for fun project not a for work project if you know what I mean. It has taken me a year to get this far lest see if I finish it before hunting season.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Lol welcome to the rotted world of fords. Don't top coat with por15. It has no uv protection. It turns purple in the sun. Just sandblast and epoxy prime and then single stage urethane. I used omni brand which is ppg lower brand. I did use ppg Dp epoxy primer though. See link for build up.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

diamond in the rough thats a cool truck looking forward to seeing it come back to life. id much rather have that rusty old truck than the super light duty next to it


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Wierd. My links are gone in my sig. with driod.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

if you dont mind me asking what did you pay for it? did it come with a plow or just the mount. I love that body style have a few myself


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

thought I've seen that truck around the area....


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

You think thats a hunk check out my thread! I like those style Fords, cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Well Tuesday was productive. Looks like I need a radiator core support as well. All in a day's work.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

TJS;1486440 said:


> Lol welcome to the rotted world of fords. Don't top coat with por15. It has no uv protection. It turns purple in the sun. Just sandblast and epoxy prime and then single stage urethane. I used omni brand which is ppg lower brand. I did use ppg Dp epoxy primer though. See link for build up.


This aint my first rodeo with rotted fords. Isn't rust a standard factory option on fords? Thanks for the info on the paint. I am not a painter by no means, but I have lots of friends that love to paint and a few that do it for a living. A case of beer and a bottle of liquor later trucks painted.



randomb0b123;1486484 said:


> diamond in the rough thats a cool truck looking forward to seeing it come back to life. id much rather have that rusty old truck than the super light duty next to it


I like my new truck warranty. That's the one thing I don't have to fix myself.



havenlax18;1486682 said:


> if you dont mind me asking what did you pay for it? did it come with a plow or just the mount. I love that body style have a few myself


$2000 plow is the background of one of the pics. Yah I have had 3 of these body styles now. They were all beat to hell too. Don't think I have ever driven one that wasn't.


----------



## 1996f250460plow (Nov 8, 2011)

351 or 460?


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice start to a great project !


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looking good so far! I love my OBS Fords!


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Subscribed... 

Looking forward to completion!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Any updates on this?


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah I'm interested to see the turnout.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

just saw this thread now. looks like a similiar project i took on. here's the thread detailing what i did to the truck - much of the same stuff you are doing.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91106

i do have a dumping flatbed i plan to put on the truck at some point as well.

lets see an update on this truck.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I hope you are making it a "dumper" you will be glad you did.
T.J.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

I did manage to start sandblasting the frame last summer, but hunting season started early last year in New York State. Literally, October first as opposed to late October. Lots of green in the woods on opening day.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Then my landlord did me a favor and tore down my shop and built me a new one. So I had a lot of fun stashing all my stuff in just about every friend and family member's garages for a month and a half.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

So to answer your question, no not so much on updates.


----------



## 1996f250460plow (Nov 8, 2011)

any new updates?


----------

